# 2014 NCOS Fall Show



## Linus_Cello (Sep 15, 2014)

(for full announcements, see http://ncos.us/ncos/fallshow.htm)

67TH ANNUAL ORCHID SHOW
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 11 THROUGH MONDAY, OCTOBER 13, 2014
BEHNKE NURSERIES
11300 BALTIMORE AVE, BELTSVILLE, MD 20705
(301) 937-1100
WWW.BEHNKES.COM/WEBSITE/

On Columbus Day weekend, The National Capital Orchid Society will present its 67th annual Orchid Show at the Behnke Nursery Complex -- "Orchid Wonderland": Celebrating 67 Years FREE TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC! Plan to visit, bring friends, see thousands of unique orchid plants in bloom, partake in our educational lectures, meet our 'Orchid Doctor' to help answer questions, visit our Sales Area with top-quality vendors for plant and supply sales, unique orchid-themed gifts, and MUCH MORE! Fall is one of the best blooming seasons for orchids in DC, so come prepared for a wonderful selection of orchids to see and buy!

SHOW SCHEDULE
(SATURDAY, OCTOBER 11TH THROUGH MONDAY, OCTOBER 13TH)

Saturday	8:30-9 am	Sales area open for NCOS members only
9 am - 6 pm	Sales area open to the public
9 am - 10 am	Exhibit open for photography
10 am - 5 pm	Exhibit open to the public
Sunday	9 am - 10 am	Exhibit open for photography
10 am - 5 pm	Exhibit open to the public
9 am - 6 pm	Sales area open to the public
Monday	9 am - 10 am	Exhibit open for photography
10 am - 3 pm	Exhibit open to the public
9 am - 3 pm	Sales area open to the public
3 pm	EXHIBIT AND SALES CLOSE
EDUCATIONAL LECTURES

Throughout the show, one hour educational lectures will be presented, covering topics of interest to orchid hobbyists.

MEMBER SALES

NCOS members who volunteer at least one full day (or equivalent) at the Show can sell plants through the Member Sales area in the sales tent. Additional information on member sales.

SHOW VENDORS

Plants and/or orchid supplies will be sold by Arbec Orchids, Fishing Creek Orchids, Floradise Orchids, J&L Orchids, Little Brook Orchids, NCOS Member Sales, Orchid Enterprise, The OrchidPhile, Parkside Orchid Nursery, Quarter Acre Orchids The Orchid House, The Orchidphile, and Woodstream Orchids. Art products will be sold by Sunisa's Clay Flowers and Ilse Daehler. More detailed information about some of these vendors is available on the following websites:

Floradise Orchids / www.floradise.com
Parkside Orchids / www.parksideorchids.com
J&L Orchids / www.jlorchids.com
Little Brook Orchids / www.littlebrookorchids.com
Orchid Enterprise / www.orchidenterprise.com
QuarterAcreOrchids / www.quarteracreorchids.com
Woodstream Orchids / www.woodstreamorchids.com


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 15, 2014)

If you're coming, come say hi! I'll be working the cash registers.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2014)

Hmmm, I will be at Paintball World Cup in Orlando for this time.


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 16, 2014)

I might be attending...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2014)

It's worthwhile and not that far away. the EYOF plants I got last time were great.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 16, 2014)

NYEric said:


> It's worthwhile and not that far away. the EYOF plants I got last time were great.



Eric Young was Paph Forum, not NCOS fall show. But still come to the show- great plants and vendors!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2014)

OOOPPPSS!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 29, 2014)

In two weeks... BUMP
(I hope my plants hold their flowers...)


----------



## iwillard (Sep 29, 2014)

Linus,

AOS magazine dates shows 10th through 12th. In any case,I plan to stop in on the 11th and will say hello as I'll pay..:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2014)

Have fun, take photos for us please.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 5, 2014)

See folks in a few days!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 10, 2014)

See folks tomorrow?


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 10, 2014)

I might be attending...


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 11, 2014)

Attended the NCOS today and had a pleasure meeting Linus_Cello at the registered with my 2 new micranthums from NCOS member table.


----------



## iwillard (Oct 12, 2014)

I,too,had the pleasure of meeting Linus_cello and bought too many. 

As one lady reminded me as we reached for the same plant "who says money can't buy happiness? I'm buying my happiness right now",I had to let the lady be happy by letting go of that orchid as we were tugging on the container.


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 13, 2014)

[/URL]


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2014)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice show. Thanks for the tour.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 15, 2014)

Finally have time to upload my pics from the show.
Pics of my exhibit


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 15, 2014)

Best plant in show and J&L's exhibit


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 15, 2014)

Some more exhibits


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 15, 2014)

More pics


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 15, 2014)

A pic from the sales area- just in time of Halloween.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks. Whose display of Phrags was that?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 16, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. Whose display of Phrags was that?



Woodstream


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 16, 2014)

Some more pics can be seen here:

Lots of pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/behnkes/with/15545752785/

A few "artistic" pics (need to scroll down): https://www.flickr.com/photos/Pighood


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2014)

Ahhh! Thanks.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 28, 2015)

*My Paph Mem. Darrell Runyan*

Same plant (different growth). Last bloomed in October.
(Wellesleyan x In-Charm White; also posted pic from NCOS fall show, I think smaller this time than in Oct).


----------

